# 1976 2002 Series Trunk won't unlock



## dunckch (Aug 3, 2010)

I have a 1976 BMW 2002 Series that is not in great condition. It sat around for about 15 years getting weathered. Recently I locked about $2000 of equipment in my trunk. I tried the trunk and it locked and unlocked fine. Then I put my things in it and it no longer unlocks. I called a locksmith and he doesn't know what to do. I'm looking for someone who can help me. The key turns but no matter how much the key is turned the button won't unlock the trunk. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Bob Diotte (Aug 10, 2010)

*Trunk will not unlock*

I have the same problem. Does anyone have a soluition?


----------



## dunckch (Aug 3, 2010)

*Got it figured out*

Basically what i did is drilled a hole the button that you press till the trunk popped open. now what i do is stick a custom made tool that looks like this from overhead (===)----------l into the hole with the piece that sticks off to the right. You will find the button and just push it in to open the trunk. The mechanism still works and everything


----------

